# Foley's Russian Bees, new to the forum



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jason!


----------



## FoleysRussianBees (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Jeffro (May 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!
You have a very nice web site. I was born and raised in Des Moines, and will back in September. I will give you a call when I back there.
Jeff


----------



## PapaB (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome Jason. I grew up just south of DSM in Madison Co. I get back there from time to time. Maybe we can get together then. Good luck with your new venture! Dale


----------

